# In case this is anyone we know...



## Older Than Dirt (Jul 30, 2019)

They are ON THE CASE...
https://www.wpxi.com/news/top-stori...or-incident-at-west-mifflin-walmart/971079657


----------



## onandonward (Jul 30, 2019)

I'm sure there is someone here who knows her. If there's a community of people peeing on potatoes a la this lady, I'm sure they're hidden somewhere in the bowels of STP.


----------



## starfarer (Jul 30, 2019)

oh man! years ago I had a goth girlfriend who got us chucked out of a pub for pissing in the ice machine! and get this, shes a DOCTOR now!


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Jul 30, 2019)

I once (1979 or so) pissed on a "New Wave" band's lead guitar player's amp as they were playing a NYC club. My boy was cutting his skinny tie at the same time to distract him.

Probably a bad idea unless you are as drunk as i was, and thus certain your urine contains few conductive minerals/electrolytes bc it is ALL BEER, and thus no pee-electrocution.

And i too got a doctorate some years later, just like @starfarer 's ex- maybe pee on stuff in clubs and bars , but not potatoes in Walmart, if you think a PhD/MD would be a good thing?


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Jul 30, 2019)

onandonward said:


> I'm sure there is someone here who knows her. If there's a community of people peeing on potatoes a la this lady, I'm sure they're hidden somewhere in the bowels of STP.



Especially because she peed on the potatoes AT WALMART.

She is on the lam now, and without a single freind.

Imagine your social position in prison: "I'm in for peeing on folks' potatoes at the market."

Your life expectancy would be worse than a chomo, rapo, or cop.

Also, she said _bowels_. So true.


----------



## roughdraft (Jul 30, 2019)

well hey, i say she did a community service, nothing like prewashed vegetables


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Jul 30, 2019)

"The Man" has nabbed potato-pissing perp Grace Brown , or rather she walked in:

https://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2019/07/30/west-mifflin-walmart-woman-urinates-potatoes/
Based on her appearance, she is a straight/civilian/normie, and i think the dirty/crust/traveling community can now rest easy, and may even have a new sign to fly at Walmart and other sellers of potatoes:

AT LEAST WE DON"T PISS ON YOUR POTATOES.

I am not inclined to bet on things, but it is quite possible young Grace may have been drunk during her crime.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Jul 30, 2019)

Whats the big deal they grow in shit.


----------



## Hudson (Jul 31, 2019)

I just can't imagine what kind of blackout she had to have been in.


----------



## raber (Jul 31, 2019)

Juan Derlust said:


> I believe folks from this site are more inclined to boost potatoes from Walmart rather than piss on them


This is accurate, I always make sure to take my taters out of the store before I piss on them.


----------



## MetalBryan (Aug 1, 2019)

Somewhat off topic.... did anything come of the plan to shit ourselves for discount Greyhound tickets?


----------



## timetraveler (Aug 1, 2019)

starfarer said:


> oh man! years ago I had a goth girlfriend who got us chucked out of a pub for pissing in the ice machine! and get this, shes a DOCTOR now!


Why does that not surprise me.


----------

